# Does SPA top mount manifold TMA04 fits on A3 1.8T 20V 8L transverse engine?



## felipao (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,

does SPA top mount manifold PN TMA04 fits on A3 8l transverse engine?

I know it is made for the Audi A4, but I like the top mount turbo position and I would like to use it on my A3 1.8T 8L.

Has anyone used it? Pics?

thank you


----------



## Zowexx (Sep 23, 2013)

Check om the technical bit on the forum, 1.8 thread they know not here.. 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

not sure specifically on that, but i've made this manifold fit on my 1.8t swapped mk2 GTI with a 6-speed 02m (mk4) transmission. the tight point is where the wastegate flange sticks out on the driver's side... it really eats up the room that the downpipe needed... here is my build thread to see some details...

http://www.customobsessions.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=40850&start=225

see page 16. i haven't touched it in 2 months, but its running and that downpipe clears... 3x 3.0" 90* bends though... it will get tossed out when i go AWD swap next year due to absolutely no angle drive space as-is.


----------

